# Auto or Manual tranny for GA16 turbo?



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

can an automatic GA16DE handle the hotshot turbo kit. or should i try and find a manual. i would like to keep my car cause i have a killer paint job but its a 95 automatic.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

curtisj85 said:


> can an automatic GA16DE handle the hotshot turbo kit. or should i try and find a manual. i would like to keep my car cause i have a killer paint job but its a 95 automatic.


Please try to avoid double posts.. and don't avoid the search engine


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you are better off getting a manual. seondly, this belongs in forced induction section.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay. I'm getting really tired of completely general thread titles. If you can't make a specific thread title, don't make a thread, okay?

I'm editing it for specifics.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it all depends on your application. if you are going for drag, then you will want a built automatic. if you are going for autocross, you will likely need a manual. building an automatic is not cheap and swapping a manual is just as if not more expensive.

http://www.importperformancetrans.com/


----------

